# EVGA 790i Ultra "C1 Base Memory Detect Error"



## Bankai

Hello I recently purchased the following products for my new computer over a week ago. 

*Motherboard:* NVIDIA EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI ATX Intel Motherboard 
*Processor:* Intel Quad-Core QX9650 
*Memory:* Corsair 4GB DDR3 SDRAM 1333 (PC3 10666)
*HDD:* 150GB Raptor | 2 x Seagate 750GB Drives
*Graphic Card:* EVGA 512-P3-N841-AR GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 
*CD/DVD:* MAIN DVD Multi Recorder 20x LightScribe
*OS:* Vista Ultimate 64 Bit

When putting together the system everything was fine until I encounter the following error when I stuck in all four sets of RAM into all the banks "C1 Base Memory Detect". I tried everything I could think of fixing this problem from updating the motherboard to the latest Bios and clearing the CMOS but still no luck. The system works only if I have two sticks of RAM in the last two banks (2 and 3). When I try to install RAM into Banks 0 or 1 the computer will make a long beep sound and will list the C1 error code on the motherboard. 

I know that the memory works because I switch them back and fourth and only work in the last two banks. I'm thinking if the memory controller for the first two banks is either defective or there's something I'm doing wrong. If you guys have similar problems with this board or have an answer to fix this problem please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## dznutz

i believe there was a microsoft patch for this


----------



## KPC84

I am ordering this exact mobo and ram combination from newegg.com very soon.  besides this issue with the ram bank, have you had any other issues?  How was the build?


----------

